# Torque Motor paso a paso



## Ryan (Abr 22, 2014)

Saludos foreros, necesito por favor me ayuden a solucionar una cuestion con la potencia de un motor paso a paso, sucede que tengo un proyecto en el que al eje del motor paso a paso tengo acoplado de forma perpendicular hacia abajo, un tubo pvc de 1/2" *25 cm, al otro extremo del tubo tengo un mecanismo que puede pesar entre 1 y 1.5 kilos, sucede que no tengo conocimientos sobre calculo del torque para escoger un motor paso a paso que levante esa carga hasta un angulo de 90º hacia adelante, y 45º hacia atras, en si el proyecto es una prótesis de una pierna, y el motor paso a paso esta articulando la cadera, he visto este motor, pero no se si su torque sirve talvez para vencer esta fuerza y mantenerla en cierto punto a medida que se articula, estos son los datos del stepper nema 17 que estoy interesado en resolver si funciona o no

56.6 Oz-in. 
400 Pasos/vuelta.
200 steps per revolution (1.8 deg/step)
42.3mm x 42.3mm x 40mm deep (NEMA 17) NEMA-17 is a standard motor mounting geometry.

The outside of the motor housing is 1.7"x1.7". 
2 Phase
Rated Voltage 2V DC
Rated Current 1.2A
Phase Resistance: 1.7 Ohm ± 10% (20º C)
Phase inductance: 4.5 mH ± 20% (1kHz 1 V rms)
Shaft diameter: 5mm / 0.188" (3/16")
Shaft length: 20mm round with one flat
Motor depth: 40mm

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 22, 2014)

pues un motor a pasos no da mucho torque 
asi solito imposible

debe tener una caja reductora de engranes

otra cosa a diferencia de los motores normales estos se calientan demaciado si hace movimientos muy lentos

si es un movimiento lento obtienes torque pero si tienes movimiento rapido pierdes el torque

creo que es una mala idea usar un motor a pasos en una protesis de pierna, de una mano lo creeria

por eso no usan motores a pasos en protesis de pierna

puedes usar un motor reductor lineal , son muy fuertes y se controlan con PWM eso si son muy caros , hasta 4 veces mas caros que los motores a pasos


----------



## Ryan (Abr 22, 2014)

Saludos, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, sin embargo he averiguado sobre motores a pasos de alto torque que se usan en sistemas CNC, por ejemplo la ficha técnica que esta adjunta es de uno de ellos que soporta 56.6 libras/pulgadas, el problema es si ese torque es suficiente para las especificaciones que debe soportar que habia comentado para poder adquirirlo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2014)

Amigo, deberás calcular ese detalle, y así sabrás si 56.6lbs./pulgada es suficiente. Necesitarás un dinamómetro para realizar pruebas.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 22, 2014)

No solo deberías saber como hacer funcionar el motor paso a paso, sino también como hacer cálculos de mecánica y esfuerzo.

Un motor de cnc se utiliza para mover en forma lenta los platos, además pueden ser motores especiales para tal fin.

Como bien dijeron, a baja velocidad se logra buen torque, pero calientan muchísimo, al punto de no poder tocarlos si se los utiliza con la máxima corriente admitida, un motor con 1,5A de consumo no tiene gran torque, pero podrías experimentar con lo que consigas barato y ver que resulta.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 22, 2014)

las maquinas CNC son maquinas que consumen mucha corriente , se calientan muchisimo 
no apto para una protesis ademas

de donde sacarias de 1.5 a 2 A una bateria te lo da pero no duraria mucho

yo suguiero aun los motorreductores lineales


----------



## chinouv (Abr 22, 2014)

No estoy de acuedo con ustedes. Si se hace un buen control del motor paso a paso no tiene por que calentarse.
Para este proyecto no es viable por la la cantidad de potencia necesaria para el buen funcionamiento de el motor


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 22, 2014)

yo tengo bastante experiencia con estos motores la secuencia no tiene nada que ver con el calentamiento
tiene que ver que tanto LOS DEJAS ALIMENTADOS.

el motor a pasos si son faciles de controlar pero tampoco se les pone corriente y voltaje aleatorios
tienen su impedancia y una corriente maxima , es decir con vulgar ley de ohm lo deduces

ahora si haces una secuencia y quieres dejarlo alimentado para que se quede fijo empezara a calentarse,
si lo quires mover lentamente ejemplo 1 segundo por paso
debes moverlo y dejarlo descansar para que no se caliente

para eso debes tener una caja reductora o un tornillo sin fin para que el peso o el mecanismo a mover no afecte donde se quedo el motor.


----------



## chinouv (Abr 22, 2014)

Ummm no tengo tanta experiencia  pero mis motores los alimento con 30v y utilizo controladores con pwm y puedo lograr hasta 1/32 de paso y no se calientan para nada


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 23, 2014)

Apreciados amigos, siempre vuelvo a realizar que los que preguntan y a veces los que responden no se han tomado la molestia de leer mi tutorial sobre motores de paso.

Repito por lo tanto un poco lo escrito y mostrado en videos allí, pero empiezo cuestionando las características del motor usado. Perdonen me por ser nativo exclusivamente en los sistemas métricos.

Como puede un motor ser al mismo tiempo:

1. "400 Pasos/vuelta"
2. "200 steps per revolution (1.8 deg/step)"

Supongo que el valor dado de 200 pasos por vuelta, que es muy popular y da esos 1,8° por paso completo, es el correcto.

El próximo dato importante es:

La tensión nominal de 2 VDC y el amperaje de 1.2 A.

Los valores sobre la resistencia y la inductancia son importantes, pero mas útil son los gráficos en la hoja de datos del motor. La resistencia es la componente estática de la resistencia que tiene la bobina al flujo de la corriente, la inductancia permite calcular la resistencia dinámica al motor en movimiento. Yo prefiero describirlo como la tensión inducida en las bobinas, que es inversa a la tensión aplicada y en efecto neutraliza, por así nombrarlo la tensión disponible para la acción de movimiento del motor de paso. Como es bien sabido, la tension inducida es inversa y es mayor cuanto mayor sea la recuencia de cambio de tensión en una bobina y cuando mayor sea el cambio de voltaje.

Por eso un motor de paso tiene su máximo de torque cuando mantiene la posición actual y va perdiendo el torque hasta acabar de ser incapaz de hacer girar el motor, aún sin carga!

Si se busca un buen motor de paso, entonces cuando menor de el valor de la tensión nominal y mayor la corriente máxima permitida, mas capacidad de proveer un fuerte torque tiene ese motor.

Yo en mi ejemplo del video muestro un motor de paso de 3.5 VDc y 3.5 Amperios y lo opero a 25 VDC. El circuito de control usando como correctamente se escribió arriba, usa la metodología para limitar el flujo de corriente al valor máximo dado, en caso del motor aquí serían esos 1.2 A.

Consecuencia: Alimenta el motor de paso con la máxima tensión posible. Como potencia en el motor de paso resulta en torque en la aplicación descrita P = V * I = [V] * [A], cuando mas alto por encima del valor nominal es la tensión de alimentación mayor será el torque disponible en relación a los valores nominales.

Ahora el cuento del calentamiento. Viejos circuitos de control de motores de paso bipolares, lo que supongo el motor presentado es, aunque este importante detalle no lo reporta el amigo, depende de la energía que se de al motor y un típico representante son los L297 y L298. Estos ignoran la potencia que el motor realmente reuiere en cierto momento y por lo tanto alimentan el motor siempre con el máximo permitido, aquí 1.2 A. así mas alta la tensión mas energía se prove al motor y en consecuencia mas calor genera.
Una componente moderna, y la mejor que conozco son las de la empresa Trinamic que menciono en mi tutorial,tiene los mecanismos internos para adaptar el flujo de corriente al motor dependiendo de la carga a la cual es sometida y de la velocidad con la cual da sus pasos. En ese caso el calentamiento del motor se limitará al calor residual generado cuando da el torque requerido para resistir la soliucitación por la carga a la cual es sometido. Es mas, ese circuito hasta puede generar por momentos cortos de tiempo un torque de hasta 120% de lo permitido en la hoja de datos del motor, porque toma en consideración que el calor generado a razón del flujo por un tiempo muy corto de solisitación máxima no dañra las bobinas del motor.

Así pues a estudiar la materia y la hoja de datos y usar los gráficos disponibles allí. Pero mas vale ver que creer o calcular y en ese tutorial muestro como hacer experimentos.


----------

